
Ask HN: Is the stanford machine learning course on coursera gone? - mosselman
I wanted to continue the course in the app and it didn&#x27;t let me. Then I logged into the website and I can&#x27;t seem to open the course. Is it gone? Is there an alternative method to buy&#x2F;get the course materials?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.coursera.org&#x2F;learn&#x2F;machine-learning
======
mosselman
It seems to be back. I am confused, but happy ;)

